# Blackburn EX-1 rear rack



## gabbard (Jan 13, 2004)

I am planning my first off-road tour this summer, just a few days, but trying to learn what kinds of equipment I need. I have old Madden panniers from bike touring 20 years ago, so was wondering if the Blackburn rear rack would make a suitable option for doing the tour cheaply. I realize that it is not as light as a bikepacking setup, but I can't afford to outfit two bikes with bikepacking gear until I see if I am going to get into it more. Also, we will be going hut-to-hut in CO, don't need as much gear, so the extra weight of the racks doesn't worry me too much.

I used Blackburn racks a long time ago, but they will not fit on current bikes which have disc brakes and no rack eyelets. Anyone had any experience with using one of these racks?


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

If you're wanting to do things cheaply could you not just buy two waterproof bags. Strap one to your handlebar and the other to your seat/seatpost?
I've seen pics of folks' setups with the Blackburn rack but I'd worry about it failing and then being stuck with no way of transporting my gear. Of course I've never used one though so maybe I don't know what I'm talking about?


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

I used the Blackburn EX-1 to compete the Colorado Trail Race in 2010. I've since moved on to a rackless system, but the Blackburn is a good solid rack. Worked well for me, and I think that racks are a great option for bike w/o rear suspension.


----------



## gabbard (Jan 13, 2004)

*Blackburn rack with suspension?*

Toby,

My frame does have full suspension (Fisher HiFi Pro), so I was figuring that I would need to bring the front supports off the rack down to the rear suspension swingarm somehow so that there is no differential motion between the rear axle and rack support. Not quite sure how I would do this, but figured it could be done somehow. Is this a bad idea?

Steve


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

gabbard said:


> My frame does have full suspension (Fisher HiFi Pro), so I was figuring that I would need to bring the front supports off the rack down to the rear suspension swingarm somehow so that there is no differential motion between the rear axle and rack support. Not quite sure how I would do this, but figured it could be done somehow. Is this a bad idea?


Hmmm, I don't know if I'd go that route. The HiFi has a similar frame design to my Cannondale RZ 120, and I decided that I'd NEVER try to bolt a rack to that bike again--and I used a super-burly Old Man Mountain rack that's designed for full-suspension bikes! One problem with racks on suspension frames is that the tie-in points aren't triangulated the same way that they are on rigid frames. With the attachment points all being below the weight of the load, the whole rack tends to away and wobble--which really stresses the welds, etc. Plus, the actual load isn't suspended weight anymore, so it tends to do weird things to the suspension response.

But if you're not riding terribly technical terrain, it might still work fine. It's really only an issue on technical terrain. On smooth ground, I forgot that I even had a rack.

If you are really committed to riding somewhat-technical trails with panniers and full-suspension, maybe you could consider a Freeloader or an Old Man Mountain rack. They are at least designed to work with full-suspension bikes.


----------



## Tanglefist (May 3, 2012)

I have this exact rack, attaching through the quick release skewer. I had to buy the specialized skewer, and made the lengths of metal to attach it to the seat stays, because I got given the rack by a friend who had it kicking around. 

All in all, it works well, it's stiffer than another rack I had previously, and I've (so far) found it fine for reasonably technical off-road use, although I try not to overload it. I generally go for a dry-bag on the top, rather than panniers, which should work out cheaper anyway. Once the skewer became slightly displaced from the drop-outs. I put it back in, tightened it up and continued riding, it hasn't happened since. 

Tubus make adapters if you're lacking attachment points, although you could p-clip it or build your own.


----------



## gabbard (Jan 13, 2004)

*full suspension?*



Tanglefist said:


> All in all, it works well, it's stiffer than another rack I had previously, and I've (so far) found it fine for reasonably technical off-road use, although I try not to overload it. I generally go for a dry-bag on the top, rather than panniers, which should work out cheaper anyway. Once the skewer became slightly displaced from the drop-outs. I put it back in, tightened it up and continued riding, it hasn't happened since.


Tanglefist - are you using this rack with a full-suspension frame? This first attempt at a tour would not be super technical, just smooth trail and jeep road, so it sounds like this rack might work. Cheapness wise, I already own small panniers, so I am ready to go there. I could still attach a dry bag to the top of the rack.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

oldmanmountain: Sherpa Rear for Disk fits 700/29"/26"

oldmanmountain: Pioneer Rear Disk with Clamps fits 700c/29"/26"

If you were to use the Blackburn EX-1 with the seat stay supports attached to where they are meant to be on top of the rack they'd be nearly vertical by the time you attach them to the seat stays and wouldn't give much support.


----------



## Tanglefist (May 3, 2012)

gabbard said:


> Tanglefist - are you using this rack with a full-suspension frame? This first attempt at a tour would not be super technical, just smooth trail and jeep road, so it sounds like this rack might work. Cheapness wise, I already own small panniers, so I am ready to go there. I could still attach a dry bag to the top of the rack.


No, it's a hard-tail. The main reason I like the dry-bag on top is that it feel stable over rugged terrain, although on smooth trails I wouldn't mind panniers.


----------



## stumpbumper (Dec 3, 2010)

Ditto on recommending Old Man Mountain bike racks. Hand-made in a one-man shop and the guy really stands by his product. I have the Sherpa rear rack on my full-suspension Specialized and so far it has proven to be bulletproof with some heavy loads.

Old Man Mountain: Pannier Racks For Any Bike


----------



## Tanglefist (May 3, 2012)

Before I attached the rack, I remember thinking the legs had just enough flex in them to fit on the front as well. Large P-clips or similar could be used to hold it in place, or bolt onto the V-brake clamps if you've got them. It's probably not great for handling or weight distribution, but on moderate trails it might be fine.


----------

